# NOW, I'm ABSOLUTELY SURE!



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

CONSISTANCY IS THE KEY! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



What?  You see the word Fuck-up and you instantly thing I'm talking about you 

 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Yeah..funny  :eviltongue:


----------

